# Where to look?



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi all, Im looking to buy a puppy this year and Im really confused. I know what I want but Im unsure about where to go. There are loads of ads on the internet and I thought by going through the Cockerpoo Club of GB that I would be able to find a reputable breeder selling a healthy pup. But when you google one of the larger companies registered on there, it seems to be linked to puppy farming! I really don't know where to turn or who to speak to. Please can anyone help? Am I ok to get a puppy from one of the ads on the many sites selling puppies? Or am I analysing this a bit too much? Jenny x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hi Jenny,
I found mine on breeders online. I wanted a small, home breeder and didnt want a very long car journey. I did lots of research and had questions ready for my breeder. I was so delighted with my pup I got a second from her. 
Take a look at the sticky "looking for a puppy"...
Good luck in your search.


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

For me personally, you can't analyse where you get your puppy from too much! 

It's great you are thinking it about it so much. I am at the same stage as you, this will be my first dog and I am looking (rather obsessively) at all different breeders.

For me health tests are very important, ideally I would like to find a hobby breeder that does them. I personally do not want a large commercial breeder but many people are happy with them 

I am discovering that what I would call 'in betweeny' medium sized breeders that raise the dogs in the home and do lots of health tests are now on my list too. 

As has already been mentioned the sticky has loads of useful info. 

When are you hoping to get your puppy? We are hoping late summer  so exciting isn't it!  

Good luck in your search! Keep us updated


----------



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for your replies! I want my pup now but my hubby wants to wait until the summer too. There are so many for sale but I've decided not to rule out anyone just because they are not 'approved ' on ccgb. Health tests are the most important things. I will check our that sticky thread thanks. What colour are you going to try for? Jenny x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

From experience the more you look the more confused you get 
Have a list of questions that you want to ask typed out and in your hand - amazing how easy it is to loose focus and forget 
Expect the breeder to want to know about you too - after all they shouldn't want just anyone to have one of their precious babies!
Don't be rushed into making a decision. 
Trust your instincts.
Check out Jojo's _My Dogs Life _website. Lots of very helpful advice on there.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Puppy farms are basically disgusting places where the parent dogs are kept in horrible conditions, bred from over and over with no care given at all, its sickening to see some of them (just google and you'll probably find pictures) - why would people buy from them you think - but sadly many many people are duped as the pups are transported to other people that sell them from their nice looking homes, this is why there are campaigns that say never buy a pup without seeing it with its mother - make sure you see it with a dog that is obviously mum, don't just be shown a female dog in the same house, you want to see her interacting with the pups. A lot of people mix up puppy farms with pups that happen to be born on a real farm or licensed breeders who have dogs in kennels, see if the dogs are kept clean and look healthy and happy. There are pro's and con's to larger/smaller breeders, larger breeders may have more of an idea what type of pups are produced from the stud dog and mum if it is not her first litter - coat, size etc but being crossbreeds they can't give guarantee's obviously. home hobby breeder maybe able to give more attention to the pups, both should do what they can to socialise the pups to lots of different sights and sounds. i'm sure you'll get gut feelings. Good luck.


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

We would love an apricot/cream or red but ultimately a happy healthy puppy is the most important thing  

I know, summer feels like an _age_ away doesn't it!


----------



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you Dawn for your replies. You really have been very helpful. I'm going to stop looking at larger breeders I think and look more for a hobby breeder. And I will ask tons of questions! 
I'm actually thinking that we want a pup around May time now. I Capella Cockerpoos are expecting some reds for release around that time. They are in Bury St Edmunds. I've decided that I want to enjoy my new puppy during the summer and bearing in mind they can't go out for four weeks I thought late spring would be best. X


----------



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Colour wise. My hubby wants a dog with a liver/rose brown nose. How bizarre is that?! I'm not too fussy about colour or ***. I just want a cracking dog. I know my new baby will be out there somewhere!! X


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd google them too. I went to visit and ended up walking away - one of the hardest things I've ever done. Good luck with the search - look forward to hearing some lovely news soon. X


----------



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh no Im even more confused now! This is what I mean how on earth can you find a good breeder. Capella seemed to be really nice and I was just about to send a deposit too! 

Back to square one! 

Jenny x


----------



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Sally I tried to reply to your pm but it wouldn't let me because I haven't posted 6 posts yet! Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. I will check out those breeders you said ) x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you said what area you are in? And how far you would be prepared to go? I would try and find a breeder that a couple of people have recommended if a larger breeder that you can't get to before paying a deposit, I did take the risk and paid a deposit before visiting but it was refundable if I changed my mind, would have been difficult but I would have done it, I walked away from another breeder I didn't feel good about even though the pups were cute. If there are nice home breeders near you just check health certs and that you see mum interacting with pups and you should be ok. Good luck. (I think it is harder now as there are so many more pups than when I was looking).


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I would also say, do not send a non refundable deposit without meeting the breeder first.


----------

